# June Buddies



## bbygurl719

Hi all. I am due June 27th and was looking for anyone who wants to be buddies through our journeys.


----------



## Hermione394

I'm due June 9th! Hi there :). 

So excited for our Little Bean!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey. So excited too


----------



## Nora88

I'm due June 16th :D

Me: 28
Him: 29

This is our first child and we're so excited!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats nora happy and healthy 9 months to u... So I have my first appt set up for Nov 14th


----------



## Hermione394

My first appointment is November 1st, but they are having me go to an ultrasound Monday! So wicked excited to see our Little Bean :happydance::baby::cloud9:


----------



## Catalyst

Hello :) my edd is june 29th :)
Im 32 (october 24th actualy) and so is DH. Been together for 17 years, lived together for 16 and married for 5years :)
This will be our third baby, have two sons 7year old (2009) and 4year old (2012).


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey catalyst glad u came over to join me. Congrats again


----------



## KV_Tadpole

Hey!

I'm due June 25th :) We can be buddies :thumbup:

KV


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi kV tadpole. Congrats on ur bfp. I will make a list of us on front page soon


----------



## Ad0rkkable

Hey ladies! Estimated due date is June 29! I go for my first ultrasound November 14th!! So excited!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Ad0rkkable said:


> Hey ladies! Estimated due date is June 29! I go for my first ultrasound November 14th!! So excited!!

Hey glad u came to join us here. My oldest daughters bday is June 29th and based on LMP I'm due June 24th but based on ovulation im due June 27th glad u have a scan set up its on the same day as my first appt hopefully I get a scan


----------



## Ad0rkkable

bbygurl719 said:


> Ad0rkkable said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Estimated due date is June 29! I go for my first ultrasound November 14th!! So excited!!
> 
> Hey glad u came to join us here. My oldest daughters bday is June 29th and based on LMP I'm due June 24th but based on ovulation im due June 27th glad u have a scan set up its on the same day as my first appt hopefully I get a scanClick to expand...

Thanks! This will be my first baby so I'm very excited/nervous. I can't wait till the scan to make sure everything is going okay!


----------



## DaniMoose

Hey girls! we are onto number 3! (planned but we originally wanted 2 lol) I'm 31 and have been with hubby since 2003 and married since 2010.
We have a 5 year old boy and a near 3 year old girly and this little one has an EDD of 22nd June! ...our rainbow baby :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi Dani. Congrats. Our kids are close in age my first born is almost 5 and my second born is 3 will be 4 soon and due June 27th


----------



## todmommy4568

I am due June 23rd based on LMP, pretty sure I didn't ovulate until cd25 though so we will see what the ultrasound has to say. My first appointment is Nov 30th, feels so far away but considering the first doc I was going to see didn't schedule me until Dec 12th this is much better. This will be my 2nd, first with my husband :)

All these June 29th's is exciting! My birthday is June 29th and DS was due on June 29th...it's a good day! Also a fun birthday to have because there are usually a lot of activities going on for the fourth of july (if you live in the states). I am starting to get worried about all the birthdays haha me on the 29th, DS made his arrival on the 6th of July, and this LO is due June 23rd...and DH's birthday is the end of July....so many birthdays in a one month span...and so much money haha


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi todmommy. Based off lmp my due date would be June 24th. My step daughter bday is June 29th.


----------



## KV_Tadpole

It's so cute seeing everyones little timelines in their signatures and knowing you're all at the same stage as me :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes it is exciting


----------



## Stacip

I wanna join in!

My EDD is June 11th. 

I have my first ultrasound scheduled for November 28 (I'll be just over 12 weeks). 

I'M SO NERVOUS


----------



## Catalyst

Welcomr Stacip :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Welcome. This thread has been so quiet


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome stacip!

Agreed on the quietness. I am sure I will get more talkative in the next month or so haha. I am just finishing up my college degree so I am in an internship right now, trying to work when I'm not there since it is unpaid, keeping up with household and parenting, finishing up final reports, and my licensing exam is in 2 days....I love my b&b time but I haven't been able to squeeze it in haha


----------



## Stacip

So, I was supposed to have my first midwife appointment today; I've been looking forward to it for weeks. I've been having severe (debilitating) anxiety throughout this pregnancy; I basically keep telling myself there's no baby in there/no heartbeat. I was just really looking forward to talking to someone about it. 

I got to the appointment 20 minutes early (like they tell you too) to fill out paper work. After that, I waited for the appointment. I waited. And waited. And waited. An HOUR later, no one had given me any update or explanation. So I left. I was too sick, tired, and hormonal to put up with that sort of treatment. 

Suffice to say, I will not be having a midwife. 

I'm just so upset and frustrated. All I truly wanted was for someone to talk to about my anxieties, and I couldn't even get that. 

I'm just feeling very defeated and needed to vent haha. 

Hopefully you're all having better experiences.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry your appointment went that way :hugs: Have you called to reschedule elsewhere? I think the anxieties are normal...I have symptoms and my husband seems to think I am showing already (I didn't ask for his thoughts on this :dohh: ) but I am still preparing myself for the worst and have those same fears. I hope you are able to get in to someone else quickly!


----------



## Stacip

todmommy4568 said:


> I'm sorry your appointment went that way :hugs: Have you called to reschedule elsewhere? I think the anxieties are normal...I have symptoms and my husband seems to think I am showing already (I didn't ask for his thoughts on this :dohh: ) but I am still preparing myself for the worst and have those same fears. I hope you are able to get in to someone else quickly!

Thanks for the support! I haven't scheduled anything else, however, my first ultrasound is already scheduled for the end of November when I'm (supposed to be) 12 weeks. I'm just gonna continue to go to my family doctor every few months and hope that's enough. 

I'm also preparing myself for the worst; I told DH today that we're just gonna pretend I'm not pregnant anymore haha.


----------



## Sarahk86

I'm due June 3rd anyone else??


----------



## Sarahk86

June 3rd here :)


----------



## Catalyst

I have been feeling axiety too. Like raining in the excitement with "you dont know what will happen. It is still early you might still have mc even if you saw heartbeat. There might just be one in next scan" and so on.. not fun..


----------



## Stacip

Catalyst said:


> I have been feeling axiety too. Like raining in the excitement with "you dont know what will happen. It is still early you might still have mc even if you saw heartbeat. There might just be one in next scan" and so on.. not fun..

Definitely feeling the whole "reigning in excitement" thing. It's like, you just wanna be happy cause you're pregnant and that's awesome. But, you can't be. 

Oh the first trimester blues. 

I'm glad other people are feeling similarily anxious. I keep thinking, "because I'm so worried, things must not be going well". So it's reassuring knowing I'm not alone.


----------



## Stacip

Haha I feel like the only one posting! 

Had my first ultrasound today; everything went great! 

The U/S tech was not the most pleasant, so I was afraid to ask any questions. I didn't get to hear the heartbeat (we could see it), and she didn't give me an updated DD. I am supposed to be 12 weeks 1 day today and the baby measured 2.4 inches (which is about where it should be at this time). 

Here's my little bean (hopefully the picture works):

https://[URL=https://s1192.photobucket.com/user/staci-p/media/IMG_0920_zpsymln4q1x.jpg.html]

[IMG]https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa330/staci-p/IMG_0920_zpsymln4q1x.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Little thing was dancing around so much; my uterus looked like a slip n' slide.


----------



## Catalyst

Lovely scan pic Stacip :)

I also had a scan today :D


Here are my two lovelys :)


----------



## Stacip

Ahhhh two! That's amazing! Congratulations! Two cute little beans you got there :)


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so glad everything went well staci!

Catalyst that is so exciting!!! Did you know you were having twins already or did you just find out? I can't remember and I am too lazy to go back through and look :blush:


----------



## Catalyst

I went to an early scan 20 days ago and the doctor nearly missed it. 
Yesterday was to confirm two and that they were growing normally.


----------



## todmommy4568

How do you miss two babies?! :haha: That's good that things went well!


----------



## Catalyst

Well... they were so small that time and she was starting to say "it seems something started here wr can see..." then just litle twist and suddenly we could see a flutter.

But I also heard a story about newly born twins. They had scans before but somehow they missed it. Biut in 20 week scan they wanted to know the gender and it was like "heres a girl... and she is playing with her brother" hahaha


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh! Generally we only get a scan at 20 weeks and that is a huge fear of mine that at 20 weeks all the sudden two! I had my first doc appt today and they found the heartbeat quite easily so no ultrasound but it was so great to hear a heartbeat and know things are okay in there :)


----------



## Stacip

I found the baby's heartbeat with my home Doppler for the first time this morning! I've been trying since 10 weeks (I'm almost 13); I'm so stinkin' excited. When I got my ultrasound the lady didn't let us hear the heartbeat (nor did she tell us what it was). So that made me a little anxious for some reason. But we counted (cause the Doppler couldn't pick up the correct number), and it was around 160! 

I'm just so happy and relieved feeling! It's the best sound in the world.


----------



## bbygurl719

That's awesome I have still not heard the heartbeat on my doppler yet


----------



## Catalyst

A woman from my baby group (since I had my younger son) was going to pop by with and lend me her doppler but hasnt come by yet.


----------



## Stacip

bbygurl719 said:


> That's awesome I have still not heard the heartbeat on my doppler yet

It took sooo long for me to find it. Honestly, I regret having it so early, because it just caused more stress haha. 

I kept reading all these posts of people finding it at like, 8 weeks; that was super discouraging.

Then all of the sudden it was just there!


----------



## Stacip

How is everyone doing? 

Is anyone buying stuff yet? I'm 15 weeks, and have just started buying diapers and wipes. I've also gotten some good second hand deals on a few bigger items.


----------



## Catalyst

I didnt use the doppler more than once. Dh wanted to wait for our apointment december 8th and then the midwife said they would not use doppler untill after 12 week (used to in my previus pregnancys use doppler in appointment at 10-11 weeks) and she said it wad causr one of the midwife read an article that it might be harmful for the fetus. But the other midwifes cant find the article but dont take any chances.


----------



## Oculi83

Hello! :)

I'm expecting baby number 3 on June 26. May I join you ladies? :flower:

I had my trisomy scan a week ago. Everything looks good so far. They said it looks like it's going to be a boy. Was a bit dumbfounded tbh. I was 12w3d when I did the scan. How can they tell so early?? With my last two I've only been told at around 20 weeks. :huh: anyone else been told so early??


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes I was told last time they thought it was a girl. It's there daily job I think that's y some can tell earlier than others


----------



## Mhankins

Hey ladies, 

I am a little late to the party, hope you don't mind. I am also due on June 27th with our 1st baby. I have a lot of anxiety as well.. it has been a rough start. At 6 weeks i suffered a massive stroke. They believe it was from blood thickening due to pregnancy and apparently I have a small hole in my heart that I never knew about and I guess that allowed the clot to move to my brain. I am extremely fortunate that I am okay with no side effects which the dr told me is very rare. I now take 2 blood thinning shots a day. But I am always second guessing things or thinking of new things to worry about! but at my last scan every thing looked good.
How do you guys deal with your anxiety?
I look forward to seeing how you all progress!


----------



## Stacip

Welcome new people! 

Anyone else find out the gender yet? I'm 18 weeks, and found out yesterday (through a private scan) that I'm having a boy! I have my actual anatomy scans at 21 weeks; I just grew impatient haha.


----------



## Mhankins

Thats awesome Stacip! Congrats on your baby boy. I can't wait to find out! My next apt I will be 17 weeks and hoping they will check then but idk, she did tell me around 20wks. I dont want to wait any longer!


----------



## x Zaly x

Hi ladies mind if I join? I'm due June 26th with my third. I already have two girls so a boy would be nice this time but me and dh would be happy with either xx


----------

